# Painting kitchen cabinets



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Have a small kitchen job. They were at one time stained but now are painted with yellowing oil. I plan to use degreaser, lightly sand and then prime. Rather then using oil again(the H.o.'s are up in age and so am I) I'd like to use a waterbased product. I know there have been a lot of things on the market but I've not been satisfied in the past. Anything at SW the last few years worth taking a chance on? btw, we don't have solo here in South Carolina. Thanks for any advice. pd


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

are you talking about for primer, or top coat? I would definitly use an oil primer


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Use an oil primer like CoverStain and then ask your SW Rep about IncrediCoat.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Talking about a finish coat. I tried columns when it first came out and was not impressed. There is a benny moore store here in town, but haven't been there yet. As for Cover Stain, it was all I used at one time...all Zinser products to me are the best. Any other ideas, I'd appreciate it. Looking for hard finish enamel without the smell if I can help it. pd


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

IncrediCoat is a finish coat. Waterbase and low odor. Flows out real nice and cures rock hard.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

We recently tried Advantage 9000 from Porter and one of my painters said it was great. Might give it a try


----------



## austintx512 (Jul 28, 2009)

sand it good and use wall and wood primer re-sand lightly top coat pro classic latex


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks guys, remember these are currently painted with oil, not stained or treated wood. Keep the ideas coming. thanks. pd


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Latex Satin Impervo from BM is decent, its hard because I compare everything to oil. It levels pretty nice, has good open time for brush/roll, and almost no odor. So I think its about the next best thing to oil.


----------



## oakley (Dec 14, 2007)

Try CabinetCoat from Insl-X. It is a urethane modified acrylic, self priming, levels beautifully. It is thinner than traditional paints so there is a learning curve.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Paint report...no solo, no incredicoat, no cabinet coat and the closest porter is 45 miles away. This town is not that small compared to my last one, but the stores can only hold so much and there are no voc laws to contend with in South Carolina. I'll check in with Bennie Moore on my way home from work on Monday.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd clean, sand, and prime with oil pro-block and finish with pro-classic waterborne.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Since Insl-X is now owned by BM, a BM dealer may be able to get it for you. WB Impervo is good also, just not my first choice, since it is a little softer than other products.


----------



## Old Dog (Nov 5, 2008)

*Sanding?*



painterdude said:


> Have a small kitchen job. They were at one time stained but now are painted with yellowing oil. I plan to use degreaser, lightly sand and then prime. Rather then using oil again(the H.o.'s are up in age and so am I) I'd like to use a waterbased product. I know there have been a lot of things on the market but I've not been satisfied in the past. Anything at SW the last few years worth taking a chance on? btw, we don't have solo here in South Carolina. Thanks for any advice. pd


Keep in mind the possibility of lead paint


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Not lead paint. I said the home ownerswere old, not the house. The cabinets were painted with oil 10 years ago. But thanks. pd


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I Like The Pro Classic Waterborn Too But You Really Need To Work Fast W/it In 5minutes Its Like Back Brushing Over Glue


----------



## Ronald parker (Aug 10, 2009)

painterdude said:


> Have a small kitchen job. They were at one time stained but now are painted with yellowing oil. I plan to use degreaser, lightly sand and then prime. Rather then using oil again(the H.o.'s are up in age and so am I) I'd like to use a waterbased product. I know there have been a lot of things on the market but I've not been satisfied in the past. Anything at SW the last few years worth taking a chance on? btw, we don't have solo here in South Carolina. Thanks for any advice. pd


Hi,

Always choose light colors as they give the impression of spaciousness. Choosing an oil-base primer is a better option because the paint readily sticks to it.

It’s important to choose paint that is suitable for your cabinets. The paint store can help you find the right products. In general, 100% acrylic latex paint works well for most cabinet surfaces. This paint will stick well and is durable. Acrylic latex paint is also washable, which is important for easy cleaning. Spray equipment is a good choice for applying paint. It will give a smoother finish than brushing. Spray equipment can be rented through large hardware stores, home improvement centers and some paint stores. Keep in mind that more prepatory work is required in terms of taping and protecting surfaces you don’t want the paint to touch.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Ronald, thanks for the lesson. I got paid for my first painting work in 1972. Just looking for some newer non oil products that I may have missed in my few years of semi retirement. Now back at it full time and appreciate all of the ideas as to hard finish cabinet paint. When I refer to home owners it generally means they are customers. pd


----------

